# Workmanship and code violations (plural)



## jar546 (Oct 7, 2010)

Yes plural


----------



## raider1 (Oct 7, 2010)

I see violations of

250.53(A)

250.56

250.64(B)

I would not call 110.12 as the term "Neat and workman like manner" are considered as vague and possibly unenforceable.

Chris


----------



## Mule (Oct 7, 2010)

And (I'm not going to add the wording because someone got after me the last time I did that!  

R321.1

R401.3

R404.1.6


----------



## Builder Bob (Oct 7, 2010)

It is a shame that wording can't be added,since these code section do not correlate to the 2006 IRC..


----------



## raider1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Builder Bob said:
			
		

> It is a shame that wording can't be added,since these code section do not correlate to the 2006 IRC..


I can add the wording provided that someone doesn't get mad at me. 

Now what I am posting is from the 2011 NEC and sections 250.53(A) and 250.56 were combine into 250.53(A) and now that section has subsections (1) through (3)



> 250.53 Grounding Electrode System Installation.Informational Note: See 547.9 and 547.10 for special
> 
> grounding and bonding requirements for agricultural
> 
> ...


Here is 250.64(B) again this is the 2011 wording.



> (B) Securing and Protection Against Physical Damage.Where exposed, a grounding electrode conductor or its enclosure
> 
> shall be securely fastened to the surface on which it
> 
> ...


Chris


----------



## Mule (Oct 7, 2010)

Would you like for me to add the wording on mine? I'll add the wording if you want me too... I really don't mind...it's just that...

From another thread..



			
				dcspector said:
			
		

> Oh gee Thanks for letting us all know what the section numbers actually read that I posted. We know what the code reads Mr Mule/ Moderator. Yes they do pertain to this install per the picture I have and can see.


----------



## Mule (Oct 7, 2010)

Builder Bob said:
			
		

> It is a shame that wording can't be added,since these code section do not correlate to the 2006 IRC..


Also Appendix Q of the 2006 IRC has cross references.

2006 IRC Appendix Q


----------



## north star (Oct 7, 2010)

*<<<* 

I cannot determine if there are any weep holes in the brick veneer or not.

Possibly R703.7.6 - `06 IRC.

*>>>*


----------



## jar546 (Oct 7, 2010)

north star said:
			
		

> *<<<* I cannot determine if there are any weep holes in the brick veneer or not.
> 
> Possibly R703.7.6 - `06 IRC.
> 
> *>>>*


If there are, they are probably buried in the planter.  Good pickup even in the electrical section!


----------



## chris kennedy (Oct 7, 2010)

Mule said:
			
		

> Would you like for me to add the wording on mine? I'll add the wording if you want me too... I really don't mind...it's just that...From another thread..





			
				dcspector said:
			
		

> Oh gee Thanks for letting us all know what the section numbers actually  read that I posted. We know what the code reads Mr Mule/ Moderator. Yes  they do pertain to this install per the picture I have and can see.


LOL, I remember that, 2 weeks ago Sunday? Greg had his knickers in a twist that morning!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## globe trekker (Oct 7, 2010)

Greg wears knickers... ????  

.


----------

